# Kindle DX vs. Kindle 2 opinions?



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone have a Kindle DX or compared (hands on) a Kindle DX to a Kindle 2 and have any opinions you want to share? 

I reeeeeeeally want to get an E-reader and narrowed it to the Kindles for a variety of reasons but waited for the iPad to come out just in case Apple knocked it out of the park for ereader usage. For my purposes, they didn't so I'm down to the Kindle 2 and the Kindle DX. 

I'd get the Kindle 2 in a heartbeat except for the size of the reading screen. I read very fast and I have the feeling it would drive me nuts to have to keep hitting the "next page" button. (At least with a small paperback book you have two pages to look at b/f you have to turn.) So the size of the screen on the DX is enticing but the price sure isn't -- and I'm not sure what other downsides someone who's used it may see in the DX. 

Anyway, I'd appreciate any input anyone has. Thx in advance. Jane


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Jane,

I have a Kindle 2 and I have to say that I don't think that I would want a larger device, even if it gave me a larger reading area. I have found the screen size to be very similar to the size of most paperback books and reading on the device has become very natural. I like that I can turn the page with either hand and the newly designed buttons on the Kindle 2 prevent inadvertent page turns. Reading on the Kindle is faster than reading on a regular book and I find that with the app on my iPhone, I'm able to read even when I don't have my Kindle handy.

My husband and I actually compared the same book on my Kindle and on the iPhone and the amount of text that appears on each device is virtually identical (depending on the font size you use).

I've heard that the Kindle DX is really more for those who prefer to read periodicals, newspapers more often than books. I guess I would also consider portability. If you're planning on using the Kindle mostly at home, then that doesn't matter as much. If you're planning on using it to travel, or keeping it in your purse then the Kindle 2 is probably better.

Also, one thing about the screen on the Kindle - it is so easy to read and so easy on your eyes. I took it with me on my last several vacations and was able to read at the pool, on the beach in completely bright sunlight with no issues whatsoever. Battery life is great and I love the instant delivery that's available with Whispersync. I've also downloaded the PC application on my computer at work and will sometimes read for a few minutes at the end of my lunch break since I typically don't bring my Kindle with me every day.

Good luck with your decision!!

Sandy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jane, I just got the Kindle 2 and think I would have preferred the larger screen the DX offers as I read mostly in bed or on the couch. But I do love the kindle and i have adjusted to my original complaint of less contrast than I would have liked. But the DX is not international if travel is one the things you want to be able to do I would go with the 2.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the Kindle 2, but had an opportunity to test drive the Kindle DX. In my opinion, the DX was not as comfortable to hold as the Kindle 2. It was a little too big. 

I love my Kindle. The book download features makes buying books is so easy.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We have both. I use the DX a lot for work docs but also for general reading. I have a cover that lets me stand it up on my desk so I can keep it next to my laptop. My housemate uses the Kindle 2 and loves reading on it -- she's an avid reader.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane, EJ is loving his DX and has absolutely no complaints. For me the issue has always been size and weight. I find that the Kindle 2 with the cover feels as heavy as the DX without a cover. Holding a heavy book has been a burden the past several years so my k/2 is a dream.

I would say that if size and weight is not an issue for you then the DX would be a great choice for you. The investment happens only once (hopefully, lol) and you won't look back!

Carole


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, this is helpful. I'm inclined towards the Kindle DX (which now has the same global thing as the Kindle 2, not that I go anywhere outside the U.S. but I can dream). But I'm El Cheapo so I need Amazon to decide to lower the price ...........


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A co worker just showed me his DX and I love it!!! The difference to me is the difference between reading a hardcover and reading a paperback. there is more on the screen it feels like it is better spaced for reading. That being said-- it is too expensive.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I love my Kindle 2. I read fast but the buttons are so convenient that is not at all a problem. The only downside that I can see to the Kindle is that now that my hands are free it is just too easy to snack and read at the same time!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay It has been a few months, what is everyone using now for e reading books? :bump2:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have my Kindle and I love it! I'm so glad I went with the smaller one and not the DX. 

One of my friends got the Ipad and he let me borrow it for a day. It is an amazing device, and the images and what it can do are outstanding. However, I don't think it matches the Kindle as an e-reader, primarily because it's like reading a computer screen (a fantastic computer screen, but still a computer screen). The Kindle is easier on the eyes. Also, the Kindle is only meant as an e-reader and everything is geared towards that; the Ipad does a lot of things and e-reader is only one, so of course it wouldn't be as good at that one function. That said, my friend LOVES his Ipad!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't the iPad about the same price as the Kindle 2? Maybe I will just have to let her decide. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There are a bunch of different "flavors" of Ipad... I have the 64 gig 3 G version, which is the most expensive. But I L-O-V-E it. I use it every day. If all you want to do is read books, I'm sure a Kindle is just as good. If you want to read books on the beach, I'm sure the Kindle is better. 

But I don't spend much time on the beach, and none of it reading... the sun is simply too bright for my eyes. And I love that I can use the Ipad for so many other things too. I used it as a back up for my photos on my recent west coast trip, use it for taking notes in meetings, Keep my calendar and contact list on it (synced to my desk top) watch movies and TV shows and podcasts on it, even play Scrabble on it. It's also fabulous for reading magazines on, since it's full (beautiful) color.

I know that other people say they like the fact that the Kindle isn't a back-lit screen, and that a back-lit screen bothers their eyes. This isn't something that bothers me, and, in fact, I LIKE being able to use the back-lit screen in a poorly lit or unlit setting at night.

For some people, the Kindle is the perfect tool, for me, I prefer the Ipad hands down. I never really even had any desire for a Kindle. I think you need to think very carefully about how you want to use one of these devices, and what is important to you before you choose between them. They are really very different beasts.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think comparing the Kindle and the Ipad is like comparing a bike to a motorcycle. A kindle is good for reading books and manuals but the Ipad does sooo much more!


----------



## jag (Apr 3, 2010)

I also love my Kindle, have had it for 2 and 1/2 years. I have arthritis and the size is perfect for me to hold. We spend winters in Arizona and it is great for reading outside. I also read fast and don't find the page turning a hassle. The best thing for rving is I don't have to take up space caring a large amount of books.


----------

